# upgrading GPU



## rahulmax (May 29, 2012)

Hey guys its not been long since i upgraded my whole system. It is a huge upgrade over my previous P4 rig. System specs are in my signature. 

Now i want to upgrade my gpu as i have bought a new asus vg278h 3d led monitor and gaming in 3d needs more gpu power. 

I am confused between the two. 

1. Asus gtx 670 dcu2t available from flipkart for : 29000

2. Reference(don't know which brand) gtx 680 from a local dealer  for : 33500

i want to know if my PSU ie corsair GS600 will be able to run these two? 

also i want to know if rs.4500 more is justified for 680 with the performance it offers?

PS: should i upgrade my cpu to i7 3770?, i need pc just for gaming pure gaming!! 
thanks in adnvance!!


----------



## topgear (May 29, 2012)

^^ you can get a GTX 670 DC II at ~25k and getting a GTX 670 with DCII makes more sense than a reference GTX 680.

For gaming core i5 3570k @ 14k is a good choice.


----------



## rahulmax (May 29, 2012)

topgear said:


> ^^ you can get a GTX 670 DC II at ~25k and getting a GTX 670 with DCII makes more sense than a reference GTX 680.
> 
> For gaming core i5 3570k @ 14k is a good choice.



if i get the dc 2 top version for 25k-26k, then i will definitely buy that.. 

Will my psu be enough for that? corsair gs600?


What will be the advantage that i will get over my i5 2500 if i upgrade to i5 3570k?

the difference is that 3570 is 22nm so a bit cooler , 100mhz higher clocked , hd 4000 graphics(not gonna need in any case)


----------



## saikiasunny (May 29, 2012)

If you already have i5 2500 theres no need to upgrade to 3570k, if you are only into gaming. 
For that card i would suggest you to get atleast a 650tx or a gs 700. Though the gs 600 can handle the card but it will limit future upgrades.
If i m not wrong you have bought an asus 3d monitor, and if you will do 3d gaming then imo you should go for a 680.


----------



## rajatGod512 (May 29, 2012)

For GTX 670 VS GTX 680 *3D* Comparison See This Video :

NVIDIA GeForce GTX 670 3D Vision Performance Review Evaluation Linus Tech Tips - YouTube


----------



## d6bmg (May 29, 2012)

To run GTX670 safely with i5-2500, you need to buy TX650V2. (at least)



topgear said:


> For gaming core i5 3570k @ 14k is a good choice.



Ehem! I think you didn't look at his current config. He already have i5-2500, mate!



rahulmax said:


> What will be the advantage that i will get over my i5 2500 if i upgrade to i5 3570k?
> 
> the difference is that 3570 is 22nm so a bit cooler , 100mhz higher clocked , hd 4000 graphics(not gonna need in any case)



Practiacally, there is absolutely NO advantage of 3570K over 2500, specially with your present motherboard (i.e. Asus P8H61-M).

Above all, you have Zotac 560ti 1GB card. Is there *any real need* of upgrading that to GTX670? I can't understand, GTX560ti is very good for all the games. And who said that GTX560ti can't run 27" 3D monitor? 
Believe me, it will run comfortably. 
I know higher the VRAM is better for 3D monitor, but in your case it is not applicable. This theory is applicable only for those who have 512MB of GDDR5 VRAM.


----------



## saikiasunny (May 29, 2012)

If you have a gtx560ti, then why not add another of it and make a sli rig. Though you have to buy a new motherboard for it. Then you will have rig far better than the gtx 670!


----------



## rahulmax (May 29, 2012)

d6bmg said:


> Above all, you have Zotac 560ti 1GB card. Is there *any real need* of upgrading that to GTX670? I can't understand, GTX560ti is very good for all the games. And who said that GTX560ti can't run 27" 3D monitor?
> Believe me, it will run comfortably.
> I know higher the VRAM is better for 3D monitor, but in your case it is not applicable. This theory is applicable only for those who have 512MB of GDDR5 VRAM.



Bro, i have tried a few games like gta 4 , batman, battlefield 3, they run fine in 2d mode with this GPU in almost high settings, but as soon as i turn to 3d mode in high settings, the fps drops down to 15-30, in 3d mode i have to turn the graphic settings to medium-low to be able to play smoothly. 

What do you recommend?



saikiasunny said:


> If you have a gtx560ti, then why not add another of it and make a sli rig. Though you have to buy a new motherboard for it. Then you will have rig far better than the gtx 670!



To do that I'll have to change my motherboard , get a better PSU , and ofcourse another gtx 560 ti. And even if i did that i won't get that much performance to that of a single gtx 670. Moreover i don't like sli.. i prefer a single card.


----------



## saikiasunny (May 29, 2012)

So the gtx 670+tx650v2 is the way to go man. You don't need to change your cpu. It is really powerful and don't waste money on the 3570k.


----------



## Cilus (May 30, 2012)

Regarding GPU upgrade, GTX 560 ti can hardly runs today's demanding games @ 1080P resolution in 3D, even a single GTX 580 is not sufficient sometimes.

*For power supply requirements, don't jump to the conclusions and suggest unnecessary things to the OP. Could you guys provide me a single link where a 650W PSU is suggested for GTX 670 with a Non-K processor...Read reviews properly.*

In Guru3d test, with an i7 965 Extreme Edition CPU, overclocked at 3.75 GHz, the total power consumption was 296W at full GPU load and even I add another 100 watt for 100% CPU load, which is highly unlikely with a 32 nm non-K 2500 processor, the power consumption  is 396W.

In fact a good 550W PSU can handle GTX 670 and GS600 is enough to handle it.


----------



## rahulmax (May 30, 2012)

Cilus said:


> In fact a good 550W PSU can handle GTX 670 and GS600 is enough to handle it.



Thanks bro!! 
will the asus gtx 670 direct CU 2 top be enough for 1080p in 3d?


----------



## topgear (May 30, 2012)

d6bmg said:


> To run GTX670 safely with i5-2500, you need to buy TX650V2. (at least)



*i.neoseeker.com/a/Nvidia_GTX_670/Power%20Consumption.png

core i7 2600k Oced @ 4.4 Ghz and GTX 670 Oced too ( running games like LP, Metro 2033, Crysis 2 ) - needs 650W ? far less than that actually.



> Ehem! I think you didn't look at his current config. He already have i5-2500, mate!



nope, I've not noticed Op's siggy.


----------



## dibya_kol (May 31, 2012)

well, @OP u seems to have some luxary prob !! Ur present rig is good enough to handle anything at 1080p res. U can get avg 40-45fps in 95% games with all max.
But if u want upgrade go for 680. 680 is always better than 670 and todays referance cooler is nt too bad.
Ur present psu and cpu is good enough to feed ur updated rig. So no need to update.

(hi, to all members,i am back .... )


----------



## saikiasunny (May 31, 2012)

@dibyakol man the asus card is a dual slot card.


----------



## dibya_kol (May 31, 2012)

^^ yap u r right, post edited.


----------



## rahulmax (May 31, 2012)

dibya_kol said:


> well, @OP u seems to have some luxary prob !! Ur present rig is good enough to handle anything at 1080p res. U can get avg 40-45fps in 95% games with all max.
> But if u want upgrade go for 680. 680 is always better than 670 and todays referance cooler is nt too bad.
> Ur present psu and cpu is good enough to feed ur updated rig. So no need to update.



Bro, my 560ti is enough for 2d gaming on max settings at 1080p. But i do 3D gaming now and that's where my gpu sores out , that's why i am planning to upgrade.

Asus gtx 670 dcu2 top performs on par or even better in some games than the reference gtx 680 and the money difference is almost 10k. So that has got me confused which one to go for.


----------



## desiJATT (Jun 1, 2012)

Cilus said:


> Regarding GPU upgrade, GTX 560 ti can hardly runs today's demanding games @ 1080P resolution in 3D, even a single GTX 580 is not sufficient sometimes.
> 
> *For power supply requirements, don't jump to the conclusions and suggest unnecessary things to the OP. Could you guys provide me a single link where a 650W PSU is suggested for GTX 670 with a Non-K processor...Read reviews properly.*
> 
> ...



I have been insisting on the TDF members exactly about this. Many members recommend 620W Seasonic PSUs to a 45K rig and things like that. To all those, please check the real world usage before suggesting such overkill PSUs if OP is not going to upgrade anytime soon.



rahulmax said:


> Bro, my 560ti is enough for 2d gaming on max settings at 1080p. But i do 3D gaming now and that's where my gpu sores out , that's why i am planning to upgrade.
> 
> Asus gtx 670 dcu2 top performs on par or even better in some games than the reference gtx 680 and the money difference is almost 10k. So that has got me confused which one to go for.



GTX670 is a much better choice over GTX680. Many reviewers have actually said that it's bringing a death tone to the sales of GTX680, when you get the 680 performance by mild overclocking at a price difference of 10K. Just go for GTX670 at the moment.


----------



## rahulmax (Jun 1, 2012)

desiJATT said:


> GTX670 is a much better choice over GTX680. Many reviewers have actually said that it's bringing a death tone to the sales of GTX680, when you get the 680 performance by mild overclocking at a price difference of 10K. Just go for GTX670 at the moment.



Thanks.. i'll go for the ASUS gtx 670 Direct CU || TOP version!!  

Thanks everyone!!


----------



## koolent (Jun 1, 2012)

The GTX 680 and That too with Direct CU2 is completely going to rock your RiG. Max out any Games on 3D and it will go really smooth. At 2D, even Crysis Warhead is gonna bow to you  . You PSU ie. GS 600 is really a nice PSU and will serve you with compleate ease and no sweat. 

Your CPU is pretty nice actually, which you don't realize  .. It will help your GPU to max out the games.. 

Congrats AND DO NOT FORGET TO POST THE PICS. 

Happy Gaming 


To some members here:

PLEASE READ UP BEFORE SUGGESTING SOMEONE !!


----------



## topgear (Jun 1, 2012)

koolent said:


> *The GTX 680 and That too with Direct CU2 is completely going to rock your RiG. *Max out any Games on 3D and it will go really smooth. At 2D, even Crysis Warhead is gonna bow to you  . You PSU ie. GS 600 is really a nice PSU and will serve you with compleate ease and no sweat.
> 
> Your CPU is pretty nice actually, which you don't realize  .. It will help your GPU to max out the games..
> 
> ...




buddy Op is going for *GTX 670 DCII Top* not the GTX 680 DCII Top


----------



## Cilus (Jun 1, 2012)

In M.D. Computers, Kolkata, GTX 670 DCII is available at 26K AFAIK. Simply grab that one.


----------



## topgear (Jun 2, 2012)

^^ it's not listed on their website.


----------



## rahulmax (Jun 2, 2012)

Cilus said:


> In M.D. Computers, Kolkata, GTX 670 DCII is available at 26K AFAIK. Simply grab that one.


Can't find it on their website. I'd prefer to buy it from delhi only.

Also i'll be selling my zotac gtx 560 ti G.one edition which i bought for 13k. its just 4-5 months old, as good as new. How much should i sell it for?


----------



## Cilus (Jun 2, 2012)

Actually M.D. Computer is not that strong in Online selling (not service wise, but product wise) and they don't update their site in regular basis. So better call them and check the availability of the product.


----------



## saikiasunny (Jun 2, 2012)

rahulmax said:


> Can't find it on their website. I'd prefer to buy it from delhi only.
> 
> Also i'll be selling my zotac gtx 560 ti G.one edition which i bought for 13k. its just 4-5 months old, as good as new. How much should i sell it for?



you can sell the card for the price of a gtx560. That would be good!


----------



## Tech_Wiz (Jun 2, 2012)

Ask 10k for it and it will be sold by the evening


----------



## rahulmax (Jun 3, 2012)

Tech_Wiz said:


> Ask 10k for it and it will be sold by the evening



i was hoping atleast 11k


----------



## saikiasunny (Jun 3, 2012)

As i said sell it for the price of oc'ed gtx560.


----------



## ashis_lakra (Jun 4, 2012)

Is there any online / offline shop which sells the Asus DCII GTX 670 GPU for 25K with taxes ?


----------



## rahulmax (Jun 4, 2012)

ashis_lakra said:


> Is there any online / offline shop which sells the Asus DCII GTX 670 GPU for 25K with taxes ?



i am also wondering!!  because on flipkart and itdepot its almost 30k


----------



## topgear (Jun 4, 2012)

ashis_lakra said:


> Is there any online / offline shop which sells the Asus DCII GTX 670 GPU for 25K with taxes ?



try getting it from MD computer - call them - they may ship the gfx card to you but price would be what cilus has said.


----------



## rahulmax (Jun 6, 2012)

What about the Zotac gtx 670 AMP? price? , its better than asus, performance wise and cooling wise!!


----------



## saikiasunny (Jun 6, 2012)

The amp edition by zotac has always been good! If its cheaper, better get that one.
But i don't think it is still released in india.


----------



## topgear (Jun 7, 2012)

^^ you can get it from here


----------



## saikiasunny (Jun 7, 2012)

30k+shipping! Horrible pricing! Better get the asus one!


----------



## topgear (Jun 8, 2012)

^^ yep, Asus GTX 670 with custom cooler costs way less than zotac - one can save 5-1.5k ( least possible ) depending on the vendor.


----------



## ashis_lakra (Jun 12, 2012)

GTX 670 @ 26k seems reasonable at present. Though *Rashi peripherals* which handles RMA is a letdown due to their bad track records. Is there any chance the pricing will go down lower when $ will go down in 2-3 months ?


----------



## rahulmax (Jun 12, 2012)

Asus 670 dcu2t is at 26k and the zotac amp is at 30k-31k for a performance cum cooling difference of less than 5%, 4k-5k price difference is huge. I want the zotac amp edition so bad. But the price is holding me up 

Ps: here in delhi only a reference zotac gtx 670 is available and is quoting 29.5k for it.


----------



## topgear (Jun 13, 2012)

^^ then why not just get the Asus GTX 670 DCII and be done with your Keplar gpu upgrade.


----------



## koolent (Jun 16, 2012)

Why not get it from ASUS ?

Whatsoever, Going for Zotac is not worth at the features and the price it is offering. Go for a Direct CUII and overclock.

If you get a custom cooler. Its always better.


----------

